# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Сатья Саи Баба-аватвр Кали Юги

## Шанта дас

Харибол. Скажите пожалуйста являится ли Сатья Саи Баба Аватаром
Немного о Его Учении
Основные положения Своего Учения Сам Сатья Саи сформулировал следующим образом:

•Верьте в Бога, во всей Вселенной есть только один Бог, которого человек называет многими именами.
•Следуйте своей религии – но при этом будьте искренны. Поймите суть учения и истинные ценности вашей религии и применяйте их в повседневной жизни.
•Уважайте все религии – но не оправдывайте их, если они нарушают принципы праведности, общечеловеческих ценностей или нравственности. Прилагайте все усилия для взращивания и укрепления в себе высших духовных помыслов и единства мыслей, слов и поступков.
•Самоотверженно служите больным, бедным и нуждающимся, не думая о похвале или выгоде.
•Развивайте и поддерживайте в себе идеалы истины, праведности, мира, любви и ненасилия – пяти общечеловеческих ценностей, лежащих в основе Учения Сатья Саи.


    Сатья Саи Баба предлагает 10 принципов для обеспечения плодотворной и гармоничной жизни в обществе:

1.Почитайте, как священную, ту землю, на которой вы родились, будьте патриотами своей нации, но не критикуйте и не отзывайтесь неодобрительно о других народах. Даже в мыслях и снах вы не должны причинять зла своей стране. 
2.Уважайте равно все религии. 
3.Осознайте братство людей и обращайтесь со всеми как со своими братьями. Любите всех. 
4.Содержите своё жилище в чистоте, это будет способствовать вашему здоровью. 
5.Практикуйте благотворительность, но не поощряйте нищих раздачей денег. Обеспечивайте их пищей, одеждой и кровом. Помогайте им другими путями, но не поощряйте лености. 
6.Никогда не берите и не давайте взяток. Не позволяйте торжествовать коррупции. 
7.Обуздайте зависть и ревность, расширяйте свой кругозор и проницательность. Обращайтесь со всеми одинаково, независимо от их социальной, расовой принадлежности и вероисповедания.
8.Делайте всё сами, насколько это возможно, даже если вы богаты и имеете прислугу. Служите обществу лично.
9.Никогда не идите против законов государства. Старательно следуйте их духу и букве.
10.Развивайте любовь к Богу, отвращайтесь от греха.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

в Священных Писаниях - шастрах перечисляются аватары Господа. В этом списке Сатья-Саи Баба отсутствует.

----------


## Шанта дас

А как же шлока о том что у Кришны бесчисленное кол-во воплощений

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Есть позиция основателя ИСККОН Прабхупады, который не признавал то, что Сатья Саи Баба - аватар.

----------

